# sexing tegus



## nivek5225 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it possible to tell a male from a female when tegus are still babies, or only when they get older?


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 25, 2008)

The only way to sex a tegu when it is a baby is by having it probed. Even still it is only about 90% accurate. You can visually sex them around 25 inches or so.


----------



## pistolpete (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't been doing this for long, but while talking with the guy from reptileguru, he said you can sex small tegus by looking for a cluster of odd-shaped scales by the vent, the ones with a cluster are males. I wasn't too sure about this because everywhere I read said they have to be probed, or 20+ inches to sex. This is just something I heard so can anyone give some more insight on that theory.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 26, 2008)

pistolpete said:


> I haven't been doing this for long, but while talking with the guy from reptileguru, he said you can sex small tegus by looking for a cluster of odd-shaped scales by the vent, the ones with a cluster are males. I wasn't too sure about this because everywhere I read said they have to be probed, or 20+ inches to sex. This is just something I heard so can anyone give some more insight on that theory.



I think he has them mixed up with ackies, tegus do not have clusters.


----------



## pistolpete (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for clarifying that up, because I looked at the underside with him and I didn't see any clusters, but I might be blind. He said it was a male.


----------

